# Leaving Forever



## absolutehorse (May 12, 2015)

Hey all!

Definitely check out this hilarious Kubota ad. You'll never look at horses the same way again!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITJHoPqcKsk


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

absolutehorse said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Definitely check out this hilarious Kubota ad. You'll never look at horses the same way again!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITJHoPqcKsk


Cute! Never saw that one before. Maybe if he had a Polaris, the story would have ended differently. All my horses come running when they hear it rev up for chores a.m. and p.m. 
I know why that top rail is gone from the fence where the mare is tied. lol


----------

